

How to go about getting a credit card processor - pelle
http://stakeventures.com/articles/2009/03/24/how-do-go-about-getting-a-credit-card-processor

======
Hexstream
What's CVV?

~~~
rdouble
It's the numeric code on the back of the card near your signature.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Card_Security_Code>

